
Diversi-Dial: An Apple II Party Line - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2019/09/28/diversi-dial-an-apple-ii-party-line/
======
h2odragon
Interesting. There were c64 "talker" boards using some pass around system that
had been adapted to work with a couple of the BBS packages, around that time.
I don't recall seeing this system in use; wonder if they were all subscription
services (which I would have avoided). Perhaps I just forgot :)

